

Pigeon transfers data faster than South Africa's Telkom - JumpCrisscross
http://www.reuters.com/article/2009/09/09/us-safrica-pigeon-idUSTRE5885PM20090909

======
declandewet
This article is pretty old (2009) but as a born 'n bred South African I can
definitely tell you this: The pigeon is _still_ faster.

